
Perception of Space - ColinWright
https://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/PerceptionOfSpace.html?td03hn
======
brudgers
possibly related,
[https://web.stanford.edu/class/ihum40/cave.pdf](https://web.stanford.edu/class/ihum40/cave.pdf)

